

Show HN: My Vim Cheat-Sheet Poster - mcantor
http://vimcheatsheet.com

======
mcantor
Howdy HN. This is my first ever internet commercial venture, but mostly, I
just wanted to share the fruits of my labor. Do let me know if there's
anything you think I missed on the cheat-sheet! :-)

------
duiker101
really nice! Do you ship outside the US? i think i might not have a way to
print it :/

P.S. doesn't :e stands for :Explore and takes a file or a directory?

~~~
mcantor
Indeed, I ship internationally!

`:e` and `:E` are separate commands; `;e` stands for `:edit` and only opens a
directory explorer if you pass it a directory. Otherwise it just opens the
file.

------
neduma
+1

